# GCC Expert 24/Bengal & Rhinestones?



## IceBreaker (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi this is my first post. I was ready and set to buy an Expert 24 or a Bengal GCC cutter for what i was planning on doing (Signs, wall vinyl , other vinyl crafts, tshirts etc.) After reading about the rave reviews these machines were having. (Prior to that i was set on a uscutter refine or laserpoint) 
I'm from Canada and was wanting to keep the cutter under $1,000. The bengal i noticed has a servo motor and likely was what i was leaning towards. Although i hear the expert24 works well too.


My fiance came across RHINESTONES, and thought shed like to do some of that too. My question, will either of these 2 machines (bengal or expert 24) be able to handle cutting the stencils. (Hartco Sandmask 400?) I think i read somewhere that the refine can cut it but consistant use will destroy those cutters. Same be said for the bengal or expert 24? DAS only mentions the puma and jaguar.

Not a lot of info on these cutters which im taking as "good" news. Little complaints anyhow 
Thanks in advance


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The bengal is well suited for rhinestones as it has 400 grams of downforce,, while you can cut the template material with the ex-24 it might be a little taxing on the machine


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would recommend the Bengal over the GCC EX24.. better motor, more downforce


----------



## IceBreaker (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. Feeling better about going through with getting the Bengal then 

I saw the 400 grams of force but wasnt sure if it would be able to handle that type of cutting with somewhat "regular" use, being somewhat thicker than simple vinyl cuts..


Now if only i had a bit more coin and id get the puma or jag..those look really nice.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would definately choose a cutter with a Servo motor if you are planning on doing Rhinestones.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

It seems that the Bengal can do rhinestones, but GCC seems to be recommending the higher end models (Puma and Jaguar) for this. Maybe it's because they are partnered with DAS in the rhinestone production biz.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can use the Expert or you could use Bengal also which has the servo motors,, its almost the same cutter as the Puma III but it will not contour cut, They sell the DAS system outside the USA only.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

baddjun1 said:


> It seems that the Bengal can do rhinestones, but GCC seems to be recommending the higher end models (Puma and Jaguar) for this. Maybe it's because they are partnered with DAS in the rhinestone production biz.



That could be. Do you have a link or something where they recommend that? 



planb said:


> You can use the Expert or you could use Bengal also which has the servo motors,, its almost the same cutter as the Puma III but it will not contour cut,


And for the record, so the readers are aware, you do sell both the Bengal and Expert, is that not correct, Roger? So that people understand where you knowledge base and views in your posts are derived from, as a dealer.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Girlzndollz said:


> That could be. Do you have a link or something where they recommend that?


Saw it on their website earlier, in the promotion for the rhinestone system. Here's the link: GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

baddjun1 said:


> It seems that the Bengal can do rhinestones, but GCC seems to be recommending the higher end models (Puma and Jaguar) for this. Maybe it's because they are partnered with DAS in the rhinestone production biz.


I would make sure that cutting Rhinestone templates with the Bengal does not void your warranty, since it sounds like GCC doesn't recommend this cutter for that use.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

According to my last conversations with the GCC manager the information is correct unless something has changed in the last week or so,, as far as cutters go the 2 cutters Puma III and Jag 4 are just recommendations and normally are bundled with the DAS system if you purchase their whole system.

The Bengal is fully capable of cutting rhinestone material and with speculation the reason why DAS and GCC recommends the Puma or the jag is because the machines are much more well rounded as a full cutting system as each higher end machines have optical registration and the machines progressively cut faster among a few other things from machine to machine and yes I have been a authorized dealer since 2008.

There are no warranty stipulations on the Bengal cutting rhinestone template material and I had a in depth conversation with Jeff at GCC about this matter.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

To start off...to put out front...I do know planb and have talked with him on other matters...but I do not sell any cutter nor represent anyone who does. I have had and used a Roland GX24 and a GCC Puma III. At present I use a GCC Jaguar IV. I have not used the GCC EX24 because it has a stepper motor and I do not feel it will hold up for *heavy* use in rhinestone templates. It should be fine for moderate use. It is not priced as nor do I believe intended for commercial use on a daily/hourly basis. The Roland GX24 is probably the easiest for setup and use as a contour printer, but after over a year of use, I decided the downforce it has was less than I needed for some heavier materials. It did cut rhinestone material but not consistent. This was three years ago so I probably was not up to speed in my knowledge of this part of our business. I purchased the Puma III and was totally happy with it. It does have an optic eye. I stayed happy until I attended a 'bling camp' by DAS in Nov 2009 and saw them using the GCC Jaguar IV. It was so much quieter and much faster than my Puma III. I debated a couple months, finally buying a Jaguar IV ....not from any member on the forum... and have never looked back. The Bengal will work very well for commercial use IF one does not need an optic eye. It has the necessary down force and has a servo motor as does the Roland, Puma III and Jaguar IV

In short any of the machines listed will work. Just choose the one that best fits your budget/usage. I would not recommend any cutter....regardless of price that does not offer a support system. If you are doing normal vinyl cutting...the EX24 will work..all of the cutters come with cutting software. I think the king of the cutting programs is the DAS SmartCutPro2 because it offers so much in concert with other programs offered by DAS. If one is just starting out, there are other programs that work well...such as Cut Studio, SigncutPro, WinPCSignPro, flexi, GreatCut etc. I have used all and they work. There are learning curves with each. Some are specific to a particular machine, some are just cutting programs and you design in another program...some you can do all in one.. Look at them all and decide which works for you


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there anything in writing, on the website, at the manufacture's level or dealer's level, that clearly states the correct information as to whether or Not the rhinestone use affects the Bengal's warranty?

So far, just opinions, derived from conclusions and/or third party conversations relayed here.

Any written documentation to clearly state the facts somewhere? That's what I'd personally like to see. 

If it ain't in writing, it just "ain't".


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

That is such a specific question that I would not think it would be included in the warranty disclosure, but is surely one a that prospective purchaser could get a really specific answer by contacting the manufacturer and ask...will cutting sandblast material...such as hartco 400 series effect the warranty...My guess and it is ONLY MY GUESS that it would not as I have yet to see a vinyl cutter specifically exclude a particular vinyl...but go to the source to be sure. And if the question is sent via email, you would have written proof if necessary.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

That's true about the email, that would be great if they do that. 

I know for my heat press, they specifically say "too much pressure" will void my warranty, which always seems a bit odd to me, as the reason to buy a heat press is for the consistant and excellent pressure it provides!  

So a cutter stating that using specific materials will void the warranty doesn't seem to far fetched to me. In that case, maybe my next question might be:


@ Nick... what did you actually read that lead you to the impression using the Bengal for rhinestone applications might actually cause an affect to the warranty? Something obviously made you think that might be possible... what was the wording? Do you have a link? Thanks.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Or you could just cut flock for your rhinestone template solution and hand place a few stones that don't fall into place....might save you some money on sandblast material.

Cut with a weed border, pick up the cut piece leaving behind the dot pattern, heat apply the cut piece to cardboard with very little pressure on your heat press as to not destroy the pile on the flock, brush in your stones and mask them. You may need to hand set a few stones as this is not a perfect solution, but certainly one to get you by with a less expensive cutter.

Another important aspect of the cutter is its ability to complete the circle pattern which isn't necessarily related to downforce. I believe the higher end GCC units have an overcut feature that helps with this, not sure of the Bengal? Also, Roland now has a special blade that helps with this specifically for rhinestone templates.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Girlzndollz said:


> @ Nick... what did you actually read that lead you to the impression using the Bengal for rhinestone applications might actually cause an affect to the warranty? Something obviously made you think that might be possible... what was the wording? Do you have a link? Thanks.


My apologies if I mis-spoke.. All I meant to say was that I would be carefull to check this out before purchase since it looks like GCC is pushing the Puma III and the Jaguar IV for Rhinestone templating.

Spec wise there is no reason that the Bengal can't cut Rhinestone templating.


----------



## mandorhocotte (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Icebreaker, I'm also from Canada in Burnaby. Any thoughts where I can buy my first vinyl cutter, I'm thinking of getting a GCC EX-24.


----------



## mandorhocotte (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Roger - Is heatpressvinyl.com based in Canada?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Flex Heat Transfer Vinyl Ltd. | Expert 24 Vinyl Cutter


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Based in California


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Or you could just cut flock for your rhinestone template solution and hand place a few stones that don't fall into place....might save you some money on sandblast material.
> 
> Cut with a weed border, pick up the cut piece leaving behind the dot pattern, heat apply the cut piece to cardboard with very little pressure on your heat press as to not destroy the pile on the flock, brush in your stones and mask them. You may need to hand set a few stones as this is not a perfect solution, but certainly one to get you by with a less expensive cutter.
> 
> Another important aspect of the cutter is its ability to complete the circle pattern which isn't necessarily related to downforce. I believe the higher end GCC units have an overcut feature that helps with this, not sure of the Bengal? Also, Roland now has a special blade that helps with this specifically for rhinestone templates.


The software that is bundled with these cutters or the function of the software will cause any cutter not just GCC but any cutter to make double or triple pass to insure that it is cut correctly.


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

plan b said:


> The software that is bundled with these cutters or the function of the software will cause any cutter not just GCC but any cutter to make double or triple pass to insure that it is cut correctly.



I'vr been searching all over... how do you make a double or triple pass in Greatcut?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

misslovanu said:


> I'vr been searching all over... how do you make a double or triple pass in Greatcut?


It won't do that


----------

